# Sarday nite - Sundy morning PSJB



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

They were hard to see after the scallop hogs rooted up the bay floor, with grass floating everywhere. We managed to get 2-24" 1-20" 2-14"


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A 24"er is a doormat. That's some fine eating.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done! Those are some quality fish!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Some real nice fish! Love floundering down there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones there Alligator !


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's my floundering partner. I haven't been in 2 years. I changed boats spring of last year. My 22' Lowe Roughneck got to be more boat than my old but could handle, loading and unloading. I found a Carolina Skiff V-Series 198 hull and rigged it out. This was the maiden flounder trip. It sits about a foot or more off the water. That messes with your aim we missed the first 3. 

I rebuilt the "crab grabber" and used too light SS Cable. We saw 2 crab the first hour the cable broke on the second one. Then they were 20 - 30 circling the boat once the "crab grabber" broke. 

It's always an adventure when you are using new equipment for the first time. I tore up one of my new lights before we left the dock. Easy repair at my shop, but not on the water at night.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Alligator said:


> They were hard to see after the scallop hogs rooted up the bay floor, with grass floating everywhere. We managed to get 2-24" 1-20" 2-14"
> View attachment 950522
> 
> View attachment 950530


 Man I like that hat Roll Tide !!!!:thumbup: are you in Alabama I'm out in west Mobile


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> Man I like that hat Roll Tide !!!!:thumbup: are you in Alabama I'm out in west Mobile


Dothan (east Alabama)My flounder partner is an Alabama fan, me not as much. WAR EAGLE. We have been friends since we were 2 years old, we are 64 now.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & great eats.
catch & eat 'em up!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Alligator said:


> Dothan (east Alabama)My flounder partner is an Alabama fan, me not as much. WAR EAGLE. We have been friends since we were 2 years old, we are 64 now.


 Fair enough Brother


----------

